# 40 hour work week... Overtime!



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

It's not everyday I get to go and train with a buddy and for sure not this buddy, he has some odd shifts and hours. I called him this AM to see if he wanted to go huntin... No time to do that but we could hunt around my place and see what we could dig up. I have about 9-15 birds that hang around my place that have fought of the Hawks and a pesky Fox(Missed him twice now, the FOX! :wink: ) I also planted 10 birds in doubles and hoped each time one would fly at a time... Like all plans it worked! I don't kill to much around here so I have some to run the dogs in when I am out of birds.... 
Toad and Mattie with a find and a back. This was a single and not sure where he came from? 

















Mattie with a find... Toad is backing off screen.... This was a double bird and worked out just as planned. One ran and the other flew!








Ohh... Theres the Toad.... 









This was the last of the camera as the Batt. died on this one..... To bad because we had a good time with the pups Sly and Race, two young dogs finding a few and a find on a field lion that had them both turn tail on the flush! I always pack a .22 pistol in my saddle bag but being winter it was resting in the safe.... Almost a perfect day!


----------

